# Girls: Do you like short hair, Medium leanth or Long hair on guys?



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Short:









Medium:









Long:








I ask because I'm not sure whether to cut my hair or keep it growing lol

(I'm not sure how to post a poll so there this might mess up)


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Somewhere between short and medium, but really it depends on the person.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Mirror said:


> Somewhere between short and medium, but really it depends on the person.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Medium or long. But yeah, it depends on the person.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Any suggestions?


I think that's a good length. Just do what _you_ think looks good. :yes


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Short is the best.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Short is the best.


Really? I prefer short but I look weird when I wear my hat with short hair


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Short.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Long hair gives me a female boner.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

ALL OF THE ABOVE.

it depends on the guy. I like all of them, but I think very short hair is my favourite.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

lyric said:


> Long hair gives me a female boner.


:teeth Haha


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Depends on the guy. 

I have a thing for medium to long hair


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Short is my favorite.
Medium can be fun to pull on.
Long should be banned, unless you're Sephiroth.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Short. It just doesn't look right for a man to have long hair. Just no.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Short is boring.
Medium is the best.
Long is badass.









aww >w<


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Somewhere between short and medium. I think long hair can look good on some guys but looks too girly for me to be turned on by it.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

generally, short hair. but um .. damn.



ShadyGFX said:


>


*drool*


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> generally, short hair. but um .. damn.
> 
> *drool*


Yeh maybe I distracted some of you from the point with a picture of Johnny lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Generally short. I don't mind if it's left uncut for a while though, so long as it doesn't get too noticably long... or... yeah, so long as it's shorter than medium length hair XD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I prefer short hair on guys. Medium length looks good, too. It depends with medium length hair, though. Most guys look good with medium length hair.


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

Medium, sometimes long. I'm not keen on short hair.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Medium. I like to run my hands through it


----------

